# Amplificador de 1500 w



## carlos3333 (Oct 4, 2007)

hola  a  todos!

Necesito  su  ayuda,  pues  necesito ensamblar un amplificador  de  750 w en 4 ohm,  pero  debido  a  que  no  consigo  un esquema,  me  he  decidido  por  ensamblar uno  que encontré en esta pagina:
http://sound.whsites.net/project117.htm



el amplificador  es  de  1500w en 4 ohm,  aunque  en  realidad  supera los  1500w_     Me he  decidido  por  cambair  los   valores  de  la   fuente  de  +/-130Vdc,  por  alimentarlo  con   +/-85 ó +/-90 Vdc,  segun   mis  carculos.     Debido  a que  los  transistores  de  salida que  se  muestra  en el  diagrama  es  un  muy  dificil de conseguir,  he  decidico  por  usar  los  
 mjl 21193/4  que  son  mas  facil  y un poco  mas  economicos que  los  anteriores.

     Por  favor  les  pido,  puesto  que  son más experimentado  y  tienen  más  conocimientos  en  amplificador que  yo,  necesito  que  ensayen  ese  diagrama  en los  programas  de  simulacion que no  sé  ni  como  se  llaman  y  mucho  menos  como  utilizarlos.
     Si   alguien  ha  probado  ha  estudiado este  diagrama  o la  ensamblado,  por  favor  no  dude  en  decirme  los  resultados  a  ver  que  tal  funciona,  y  que  falla  o  desperfecto  puede  tener.

      Otra  cosa  mucho  más  importante:   alguien  puede  decirme  o  ayudarle  a  hacer  los  pcb´,  porque  la  verdad  no se que  programa  utilizar,  ni  como  hacerlo,  ya  que  el  unico  metodo  que  he  utilizado  es el  más  pichachero  (el  de  tinta  indeleble).

     Bueno  gracias de antemano,  y espero  tener  informaciónrmaion al  respecto.    chao


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 5, 2007)

La página desde la que has obtenido la información es muy seria, no creo que tengas problemas , lo que sí es cierto es que es un circuito complicado por su potencia, pero como ante cualquier reto ¡¡¡¡ ánimo !, y nos cuentas como te va. Saludos.


----------



## migueplus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hola yo lo arme pero le quite el d3 y el d4 porque en alta potencia distorsionaba
y despues no. tiene buena calidad
un abrazo


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 26, 2007)

la neta esta muito potente, si lo llegase a armar lo pondria a trabajar con 4cervin vega de 18´
y me imagino que las reventariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :evil: 
pero tengo un problem y es que en la pagina no dice que modelos son  los diodos desde D1 hasta D8 y de ayi se brinca a hasta D12 y D13, si alguien sabe los modelos o los susutitutos que lo postee ya que seria de gran ayuda,no solo A mi, si no a los que lo quieran armar.

les agradazco su antenccion

PD: me imagino que la line de +-130Vcd carga los 25A, pero la de +-135Vcd cuanto necesita?

gracias a todos ches----   
desde mexico city saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## migueplus (Nov 30, 2007)

d1 hasta d8 son 1n4148


----------



## perezmateus (Dic 8, 2007)

yo tambien lo voy a intentar...
soy nuevo en esta comunidad cuando necesiten alguna duda de car audio yo les puedo indicar ya que trabajo en esto.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2007)

D12 y D13?
bueno, necesito los datos para ir comprando las piezas poco a poco ya que va a ser proyecto de fin de año. cuando lo tenga casi listo pongo unas photos.
saludos desde mexico y felices fiestas decembrinas. jo jo jo
Atte: tacatomon


----------



## carlos3333 (Dic 11, 2007)

Hola,  mira  los  diodos d 1  hasta  d8,   son  diodos  de  señal pueden ser  1n4148 o similar,  yo  monté los  1n914.       Los  D12 y D13  son  1n4004,  o  similares,  pero  puedes  eliminar las  ramas  de +/- 135vdc,    y  alimentarlo  con  +/-130Vdc,....   la  diferencia  es  solo  de  un  0.5db  en  ganancia.....

Yo   no  lo  terminé  por  que  tube un  error  en la  pcb´    ya  que  la  hice  a  mano,   y  no  tengo  programas  para  hacerla  y  ni  se  siquiera  cuales  son los  mas  comunes....
Si  alguien  a  hecho  la  pcb´  por  favor   enviemela  por  este  medio  o  por  mi  correo.
      Hasta  luego!  y  espero  puedan  ayudarme  con la  pcb´.


----------



## ladelec (Dic 11, 2007)

Te tengo otra alternativa que se alimenta con 92 0 -92VDC y se encuentra en esta web: http://www.ladelec.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=85&Itemid=2
Está probado y te dan el esquema también.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 12, 2007)

¿ Donde está el esquema ?. En esa web sólo sale una foto parcial del montaje. Saludos.


----------



## ladelec (Dic 12, 2007)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Donde está el esquema ?. En esa web sólo sale una foto parcial del montaje. Saludos.


Mira el texto del artículo. Ahí dice que se encuentra en la sección de descargas de la página y que debes registrarte para ello.
Es gratis.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 13, 2007)

Ok muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## tupolev (Dic 13, 2007)

Hay algún PCB de este montaje?
Saludos


----------



## oscar877 (May 27, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en este foro... yo no soy experto en audio, pero soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica, a mi me parece que este circuito esta muy bueno pues tiene una etapa diferencial a la entrada que tienen excelentes prestaciones para este tipo de propositos, en cuanto a la pregunta de que tipo de diodos son los que necesitas pues te recomiendo que le coloques unos de 3A excepto los D12 y D13 que te recomendaria de 6A en cuanto a lo demas no le veo problemas , aahh y recuerda montar los transistores en un GRAN disipador de calor... saludos


----------



## bachi (May 29, 2009)

Hola como estan? esta pregunta es para el amigo migueplus, y como se hace para la calibraciòn de los dos potenciometros que hay en el circuito?



Saludos y Gracias


----------



## panchi420 (May 29, 2009)

la idea del amp de 1.5kw esta buena ya cheque el plano y esta jenial
grasias por el aporte


----------



## parayasa50 (Nov 5, 2009)

voya a realizar el pcb con eagle y lo publico, bendiciones.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 5, 2009)

parayasa50 dijo:


> voya a realizar el pcb con eagle y lo publico, bendiciones.



Antes de eso leé este tema, por favor.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Edgar Humerez Gusm (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro con respecto al esquema lo probe pero presenta algunos problemas, con algunas modificaciones el ampli funciona super.


----------



## palomo (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola Edgar Humerez y comenta cuales fueron las modificaciones que realisaste y que problemas tuviste con el esquema original digo si no es mucho pedir, ya que a mas de uno le gustaria saber tus experiencias con este amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## Edgar Humerez Gusm (Dic 7, 2009)

hola palomo en cuanto a las modificaciones tube problema en la entrada de señal el diferencial, el control de DC. Bueno luego adjunto el esquema y las pruevas.


----------



## palomo (Dic 8, 2009)

Esperamos con ansias tu esquema y tus pruebas, y una ultima pregunta leyendo el articulo de este amplificador se menciona que los calculos se hicieron para una alimentacion con red de 220V, ¿con que voltaje final alimentaste el amplificador? y que voltaje tienes en la red de tu pais, ya que se menciona que para 110V el trafo debe de ser de mayor amperaje asi que imaginate un trafo de 1K5V en verdad es enorme.

Saludos.


----------



## gregoriorg (Mar 2, 2010)

que paso con el esquema de las modificaciones lo estamos esperando, una pregunta, se puede alimenta*R* co*N *80v positivos y 80 negativos, se escucharia menos o se calentarian los de salida, saludos.

me interesa armarlo espero las modif*ICAC*iones gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2010)

gregoriorg dijo:


> que paso con el esquema de las modificaciones lo estamos esperando, una pregunta, se puede alimenta*R* co*N *80v positivos y 80 negativos, se escucharia menos o se calentarian los de salida, saludos.
> 
> me interesa armarlo espero las modif*ICAC*iones gracias.


¿ Tienes experiencia en el armado de amplificadores de potencia con componentes discretos ?


----------



## zxeth (Mar 3, 2010)

heeeeee? que loco, queres hacer un ampli de 1500w y no sabes hacer un pcb? u,u. si es para vos el trabajo ponete un tiempo en la pc con el pcbwizzard o el livewire (programas basicos pero bastantes completos) y en un par de horas lo terminas, no pidas a la gente que haga pcbs por vos, es como saber leer pero no saber escribir, en algun momento vas a tener que aprender


----------



## gregoriorg (Mar 4, 2010)

algo, arme el de 500W con mjl suena muy bien solo que se calientam mucho los de salida


----------



## palomo (Mar 4, 2010)

gregoriorg dijo:


> algo, arme el de 500W con mjl suena muy bien solo que se calientam mucho los de salida



si lo tienes con un dicipador perfectamente calculado, ventilacion forzada, tunel para el cooler y sacandole su maxima potencia ( aclaro maxima potencia es sin entrar a distorcion, ya que si este lo tienes con distorcion ya no tienes un poder, lo que tienes es un generador de ondas cuadradas de gran voltaje) y aun asi se te calienta demaciado, preciento que no tienes perfectamente cuadrado el Bias o alguna falla por ahí anda dando lata.

En un poder bien diseñado con los puntos que te mencione, puedes tocar el disipador y aguantar el calorcito que este emana. 

Saludos.


----------



## gregoriorg (Mar 4, 2010)

Pregunta a Carlos3333, antes que nada saludos, no me queda muy claro el hecho de eliminra las ramas de +-135V.
Quiero pensar que en vez de 135V esa rama se puentea a los 130V, o  definitivamente ahi no se le aplica voltaje, Gracias or la atencion


----------



## palomo (Mar 4, 2010)

Colega si te fijas Carlos3333 desde el 2007 no ha contestado nada o sea se olvido del foro, y aqui es de mala educacion dirigir la pregunta a un miembro del foro en especifico, ( a mi me paso )  con esto estas denigrando la ayuda de cualquier miembro que te pueda ayudar con tu duda, y por tu comentario creo que andas un poco perdido con este ampli y eso habla que aun no tienes la experiencia para encarar un poder de esta magnitud, asi que estudia un poco mas.

Y solamente contestando por Carlos3333.

Si se conectan los 135V, estos se obtienen con una fuente auxiliar en paralelo con la fuente general de alimentacion, y no es muy crucial su aplicacion, se puede conectar la de alimentacion en este punto si aun no tienes una idea como, busca en el foro algun mensaje del amigo Tacatomon y en su firma asta abajo tiene un enlace con una pagina donde se habla de este poder.

Saludos.


----------



## gregoriorg (Mar 4, 2010)

Gracias palomo por contestar, si se soporta el calor si lo tocas, el disipador no lo calcule(porque no se como hacerlo) lo monte en uno de fuentes de auto, y le puse un ventilador de 24V, pero siento que se calienta mucho, una vez intente ajustar el vias con un procedimiento que se publico en este foro y dañe un trancistor de salida y una R. y pues mejor lo deje como estaba al centro del potenciometro,

Entiendo palomo, no fue mi intencion incomodar a nadie, solo que como el menciono lo de eliminar la linea de 135 por eso le pregunte a el, pero en si las preguntas en el foro son en general para todos los que participamos, seguire tu consejo y desde luego que no tengo suficiente experiencia, por esa razon solicito la ayuda del foro y pienso que de esta forma puedo adquirir un poco de experiencia de la que ustedes amablemente comparten con los demas, saludos

voy a realizar el pcb y si me lo permiten los moderadores lo subo, saludos

A los que estan viendo este tema, (amplificador de 1500w.) se puede alimentar con menos voltje? por ejemplo 90V?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Si se conectan los 135V, estos se obtienen con una fuente auxiliar en paralelo con la fuente general de alimentacion, y no es muy crucial su aplicacion, se puede conectar la de alimentacion en este punto si aun no tienes una idea como, busca en el foro algun mensaje del amigo Tacatomon y en su firma asta abajo tiene un enlace con una pagina donde se habla de este poder.
> 
> Saludos.



Alguien me está invocando!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## palomo (Mar 4, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Alguien me está invocando!!!
> 
> Saludos!!!



BRUJOOOO  ya se me hacia raro que no estuvieras de metiche por aqui

Saludos.



			
				gregoriorg dijo:
			
		

> voy a realizar el pcb y si me lo permiten los moderadores lo subo, saludos



Esto si que no se va a poder, este PCB esta betado, y no solo este sino cualquier proyecto de Rood Elliot, ya que el pide en su pagina como un favor no se publiquen sus PCB ya que el se dedica a comercializarlos para mantener su pagina en inter, asi que si lo realisas mejor se un poco envidioso y no lo compartas en el foro.

Y si tu poder se calienta es porque no calculaste que tipo de dicipador necesitas, date una buelta por el foro, ya hay un tema especifico de como se calculan. 

Saludos.


----------



## gregoriorg (Mar 6, 2010)

Gracias, acatare la indicacion del autor no subiendo el PCB, y buscare como calcular el disipador.Saludos a todos los participantes de este tama


----------



## gregoriorg (Mar 6, 2010)

De nuevo preguntando sobre el ampli de 1500w, estoy elaborando elPCB y me surgio una duda, haber si alguien me puede orientar.
En la entrada de linea de +135V tiene un electrolitico de 1000uf el positivo va al positivo de los 135V y el negativo al positivode los 130V, es correto esto? o el negativo del filto va a tierra, en la otra linea tambien esta igual, gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 6, 2010)

son 1000uf que ven desde +135V a +130V y 100uf de 130V a tierra.
En la rama negativa es igual.

La orientación es siempre con el positivo del condensador hacia el punto con mayor potencial.

Saludos


----------



## gregoriorg (Mar 18, 2010)

Una disculpa por contestar hasta hoy, es que andaba fuera de la ciduad, pero ya estamos de regreso, graias por contestar, o sea que hay que colocar el filtro, tal y como lo indica el diagrama, el negativo del filtro que viene de los 135V va al positivo de los 130V. Saludos


----------



## javierjavier (Mar 28, 2011)

Hola al foro, quisiera preguntar sobre la regulacion de las resistencias variables sobre todo el de offset. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2011)

javierjavier dijo:


> Hola al foro, quisiera preguntar sobre la regulacion de las resistencias variables sobre todo el de offset. Saludos



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## javierjavier (Mar 29, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta ni bien termine con el armado comento los resultados


----------



## ALIEM (Mar 30, 2011)

hola  javier  compañero  tengo   a inquietu uster  donde   vive  le  ago  esta  pregunta  porque  conosi  un  amigo  que rea  de  la  guaira  y  armaba  amplificadore  vivia  en  10 de  marzo   quisiera  saver  si  era  usted


----------



## Libardo M (Mar 31, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> la neta esta muito potente, si lo llegase a armar lo pondria a trabajar con 4cervin vega de 18´
> y me imagino que las reventariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :evil:
> pero tengo un problem y es que en la pagina no dice que modelos son los diodos desde D1 hasta D8 y de ayi se brinca a hasta D12 y D13, si alguien sabe los modelos o los susutitutos que lo postee ya que seria de gran ayuda,no solo A mi, si no a los que lo quieran armar.
> 
> ...


 

Saludos 
Tacato

Si alcanzas a ver en el esquema de la fuente, los 135 v se obtienen de sumarle 5v a los 130 mediante un transfo de 20 VA con dos secundarios independientes, despues de rectificados y filtrados.

LM


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 31, 2011)

Libardo M dijo:


> Saludos
> Tacato
> 
> Si alcanzas a ver en el esquema de la fuente, los 135 v se obtienen de sumarle 5v a los 130 mediante un transfo de 20 VA con dos secundarios independientes, despues de rectificados y filtrados.
> ...



Si, es cierto. En esos tiempos no analizaba un diagrama a fondo . Un salamin como dicen por acá. Ese proyecto lo íbamos a realizar, pero nunca se concretó ya que los transistores eran demasiados y al precio al que estaban y sumarle a inseguridad de ser originales... Naaaaaa.


----------



## javierjavier (Mar 31, 2011)

Para el amigo aliem: Quero decirle que no que vivo en argentina

Hola al foro otra vez les queria preguntar porque consegui todos los materiales menos los presets de 2.2k y solo hay de 4.7k y no se si al poner esta va a quedar desequilibrado el bias o si se piede poner igual. Si alguin me podria ayudar gracias


----------



## javierjavier (Abr 5, 2011)

hola al foro nuevamente ya consegui el preset y me puse a probar el amplificador, lo conecte con la lámpara todo como explica fogonazo. Utilice una fuente de alimentacion de menos potencia para probar el circuito y es de 50 + 50V y la lampara que utilice fue de 40W. Al probar el amplificador, lo hice sin ningun transistor de salida y la lampara enciende al máximo y luego disminuye su intensidad rapidamente y queda apagada por completo, lugo medi la CC en la salida del amplificador y me dio 500mVcc, por lo cual ajuste el preset de 100 ohms hasta que la salida me dio 250mVCC, pero al probarlo con los transitores de salida ocurre lo siguiente.
 La lampara se enciende al máximo y va disminuyendo suavemente hasta casi apagarce, luego aumenta la intensidad y la verdad que es bastante la intensidad de la lámpara y ya en la salida no me da 250mVcc, ya me da un valor de 520mvCC.
 No se si estoy cometiendo algun error en el procedimiento para probar el amplificador, si tengo q usar una lámpara de mayor potencia o si tengo algo malo en el circuito. La verdad que controle muchisimas veces el circuito, baje la hoja de datos de todos los transistores y los coloque segun me decia la hoja de datos. Si alguien me puede dar una mano con esto les re agradezco por la ayuda


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 5, 2011)

saludos

Si estamos hablando del ampli de 1k5W de ESP, no creo que funcione correctamente si los estas alimentando con +-50 VDC, si este debe ser de +-130/135 VDC, 
Si no es asi disculpa y por favor dinos de cual esquema estas hablando


----------



## javierjavier (Abr 5, 2011)

Si es el de 1.5kW lo que pasa es que el plano tambien lo analice con un tecnico que se dedica a esto y me dijo que lo puedo probar con una fuente de alimentacion mas chica por las dudas de  que aya una falla o algo, puede ser el transformador nomas, hoy lo segui probando regulando el preset del bias y la intencidad de la lampra baja bastante, esto cuando los transistores de salida estan conectados, lo unico es que calienta un poco pero no llega a quemar ni nada pero calientan, cuando le doy por la entrada una señal la intensidad del foco baja aun mas y sin los transistores de salida la intensidad del foco baja por completo y puedo regular muy bien el voltaje de offset hasta inclusive menos de 250mVcc. capaz no estoy haciendo correctamente el procedimiento nomas. :S


----------



## javierjavier (May 28, 2011)

Hola al foro nuevamente, quería preguntarles otra duda sobre el amplificador de 1500W. Lo volví a probar con la fuente de 50 + 50V pero esta vez le coloque al transformador una lámpara de 100W y al enchufar el transformador a la red eléctrica la lámpara se encendió y quedo muy débilmente encendida. Entonces calibre las resistencias variables y lo probé con carga (parlante) y con señal de audio. El sonido se escucha muy bien y mientras mas fuerte lo ponía la lámpara se encendía cada vez más hasta que llegaba un punto que quedaba encendida por completo y si desconectaba la señal de audio, la lámpara seguía encendida igual, únicamente se apagaba sacando el parlante, cuando vuelvo a colocar el parlante a la salida y a un volumen no muy alto funciona nuevamente. Quería saber si tengo alguna falla o solamente es la lámpara que conecte?  Gracias


----------



## Libardo M (May 29, 2011)

Me parece algo extraño, que cuando le retires la señal de audio quede consumiendo corriente. ese el unico punto que me inquieta pero segun lo que me describes todo parece estar bien.
Es que un amplificador no funciona correctamente cuando esta con la serie, la serie es para descartar que existan cortos o consumos excesivos que puedan dañar componentes.
Si al encender el ampli conectado a la serie, el bombillo se enciende bastante por un corto periodo de tiempo y luego queda bien bajito es porque solo esta consumiendo la corriente de reposo(bias) y si al darle señal funciona correctamente, vaya que bien.

Saludos
LM

PD: asegurate con al opinion de expertos antes de conectarlo directamente, eso si nunca te olvides de colocarle fusibles.


----------



## javierjavier (Jun 4, 2011)

Si eso pense, lo que si el audio se escucha muy bien, ya que se que funciona tengo que ponerme un dia a revisar bien todo el ampli, gracias por el comentario, ha otra cosa, los diodos de d1 hasta d8 les puse 1N4007, un técnico que se dedica a esto me los recomendo a estos y no los de conmutacion


----------



## javierjavier (Jul 20, 2011)

hola al foro nuevamente les comento que ya tengo funcionando el ampli y anda muy bien, lo que si les recomiendo es que si no consiguen los transistores de salida originales no trabajen con los 130V. Yo estoy ocupando una fuente de 80 + 80 V y unos 12A nada mas para alimentar el circuto. Tambien le he quitado algunos transistores de salida. En el plano del amplificador mustra que la parte de la potencia se deve conectar con 130 + 130V y la de exitación con 135 + 135V, yo solo la tengo trabajando con 80 + 80V del mismo transformador. La verdad es un buen ampli, con el tema de los transistores de salida tienen que tratar de ser por lo menos todos de la misma marca para que no aya tanta diferencia de ganancia. saludos


----------



## javierjavier (Ago 15, 2011)

hola amigos quisiera hacer otra pregunta sobre esta potencia, hace poco me compre unos parlantes que soportan mucha yayor potencia que los que tenia y probe el ampli subiendo el volumen y la verdad llega a una tal potencia que suena muy muy fuerte y no se satura pero el problema es que en esa potencia el amplificador es como que se apaga y vuelve a encender al instante, queria saber si no tengo problemas con la fuente o si es el amplificador directamente, yo para hacer el plano me guié por lo que comento "migueplus" que le ha quitado un par de diodos y la verdad no sabria bien si tambien el problema sea por eso. Saludos


----------

